
MIT Students Think President Reif Should Also Resign over Taking Epstein's Money - harambae
https://jezebel.com/mit-students-think-president-l-rafael-reif-should-also-1838119781
======
sbinthree
The Calabrian mafia is tumbling somewhere around $100B worth of money around
the world financial system, probably indirectly funding many idealistic SV
companies, and this guy has to lose his job running MIT because they accepted
a donation from Epstein? Crazy. Maximum scape goat, minimum agency. Being
famous is the definition of double edged sword.

